#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  How to calculate the surface area of CONE ROOf Tank.

## aligahk06

Dear All,


Attached file is for ref.
I am bit confused about formulae to calculate the surface area of Cone roof tank.
ID is 6.0 Mtr.
Height is 5.0 Mtr.
Insulation thickness is 50 MM.
How much the surface area of Shell and cone roof.what is the method of calculation.
Moreover,roof slope is 1:6 
One more question How do we know top of floating roof of a tank is cone or Dome.
Is there any general way to know ?



Please help.
Rgds,
Aligahk06See More: How to calculate the surface area of CONE ROOf Tank.

----------


## Manish318

Below are the formulas for cone and dome roof areas.
surface area of Cone = π *r*s
surface area of Dome =2*π*r*h
Height of dome h = ( Rr-r)^
r = radius of tank
s = slant height of cone
Rr= Dome radius

Cone roof is specified by angle with horizontal whereas Dome roof is specified by Dome radius.

Hope this helps.

----------

